
ASUS Lawsuit puts entire industry on notice over shoddy router security - manyxcxi
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/02/asus-lawsuit-puts-entire-industry-on-notice-over-shoddy-router-security/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11168904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11168904).

